
Huawei has reportedly stopped its smartphone production after US blacklisting - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/huawei-smartphone-production-us-blacklist-2019-5
======
maxharris
I stopped reading when I ran into this:

 _Google’s Android smartphone operating system is the backbone of Huawei’s
massive smartphone business — but in the next three months, it will stop
getting updates on Huawei’s devices. This will give time for Huawei to prepare
its own OS._

I can't imagine how it would be even remotely possible to write an operating
system in three months!

If all they mean by "OS" is to replace the closed parts of Android that they
lost access to, three months still probably isn't anywhere near enough (unless
they started working on that a long time ago and happen to be nearly finished
with it).

~~~
detaro
Don't they already need to have replacements for many of Google-y bits for the
Chinese market?

------
partingshots
Since Google is/was already banned in China, how did phone manufacturers
circumvent that in order to use Android in the past?

Did they just sort of turn a blind eye towards it or something?

